
Dev hiring matrix for nontechnical founders - awinter-py
https://abe-winter.github.io/hr/2017/07/16/hiring.html
======
meekle
What a waste of time adding absolutely no value to the community. You may be
good at helping people scale and even a decent engineer but you, Sir, are
definitely a shitty consultant. It's much more common that the founders don't
know what they are doing which is the reason you are building a business
helping non-technical founders scale. Using the word shitty though in
reference to the developer is a laugh like all the sudden engineers are the
problem with the world vs. overly ambitious founders that failed to make a
solid decision early on when deciding (or not in many cases) on a technical
co-founder.

